# Post Your Favorite Hunks!!!!



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2007)

Come on it only takes a few minuets

Antonio Banderas










Mark Walberg


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 8, 2007)

Anderson Cooper!!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2007)

VIGGO MORTENSEN! *drools*


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 8, 2007)

Silly rabbits! You were supposed to post pics! LMAO!

Here's mine!

*Paul Walker*






*Vin Diesel*






*Jared Leto of course*






*Jared again in a scene "Highway"*






*I'll ditto Mark Wahlberg*


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 8, 2007)

*JOHN CENA OMG :drool:*
















*HHH and HBK*






*Randy Orton*










As you can tell I have a thing for wrestlers!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2007)

Man!! that Jared guy is HAWT!!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2007)

How Can we forget Jamie Foxx!!!!


----------



## ivette (Jan 8, 2007)

i'd have to say john bon jovi


----------



## sproutwings (Jan 8, 2007)

Brad Pitt--YUMMY!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 9, 2007)

I posted most of mine in the unconventional hotties thread

Obviously, anyone from AFI (I always post Davey, so here's Hunter for a change)






The Rock!






Colin Farrell






Joaquin Phoenix






I always forget who I like, so I'll prob end up posting more!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 9, 2007)

Have to agree with Paul Walker

ditto to Colin Farrell


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 9, 2007)

yep! jared does it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 9, 2007)

Chris Carrabba. lol. 
















He's only 5'6"!!! Too cute! lol.

I'm loving this thread! Great way to start the day! lol.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 9, 2007)

OooOhhh Im in hunkland!! Keep it up ladies keep posting lets make this thread pic heavy with mouthwatering men!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 9, 2007)

Michael Shanks. yummy


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 9, 2007)

Matthew McConaughey should be posted on here! I'm using the computer at school so I can't.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll second, third, whatever Colin Farell!

Some of my fave hunks...

*Johnny Depp*
















*Christian Bale*











*Pierce Brosnan*











*Antonio Banderas*











*Val Kilmer*






*Taye Diggs*

http://www.ukblackout.com/sexy-black-men/taye-diggs2.jpg

Omg, I could go on and on and on but I gotta go because I have an appointment with my esthetician.

So, to be continued....


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 9, 2007)

Ditto Christian Bale and Taye Diggs!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 9, 2007)

Attachment 29283

Attachment 29284

Attachment 29285

Attachment 29286

Attachment 29287

Attachment 29288Johnny Depp and Anthony Keidis!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 9, 2007)

well i have a lot:































i love them all:tocktock:

and dont 4get the one in my siggy lol

:icon_redf

:cloud9: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :smilehappyyes: :shy: :smilehappyyes: :thumbsup2: :sunshine: :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## daer0n (Jan 9, 2007)

Hahaha, you are so sweet, he IS very handsome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saints (Jan 9, 2007)




----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 9, 2007)

Wrestlers are deffinatly some of the hottest men on tv!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

Awww, Michal....too sweet! You've got a hunk for sure!

More hunks to drool over...

*Matthew McConaughey*






*Josh Holloway*
















Mario Lopez (My first celebrity crush)






Wait, I take that back...Erik Estrada from Chips was my first celeb crush! lol






Then came Michael J Fox from Family Ties...






Then Tony Danza from Who's the Boss...






_And then,_ there was Joey Lawrence from Blossom_..."Whoa!"_






Ok, sorry, i'm all done reminiscing....for now. lol


----------



## Chaela (Jan 10, 2007)

Sid Wilson









Mick Thomson






Corey Taylor






Chris Fehn









Mads Mikklesen






Axl Rose first celeb crush...I was 3!! Welcome to the Jungle video haha






Stephen Richards.. Jr High crush






And Joey Jordison cause he's a cutie


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, since we have Josh Holloway, I thought I'd throw in some Matthew Fox, too! lol.











...and what about Wentworth Miller???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 10, 2007)

yes he is

:laughing: :rockwoot:


----------



## Thais (Jan 10, 2007)

Just wanted to throw some brazilian spice on this thread...

RODRIGO SANTORO!!!!!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 10, 2007)

I just finished watching SVU sooo....haha






Oh and this guy, Josh Wald, came up for some reason when I was searching for Chris Meloni, and he's hot too!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like Dark Men

Omg i love this guy

Cuba Goodin









My fave crush wehn I was younger

Richard Gere


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 10, 2007)

Tuomas from Nightwish:






The Hoff!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 11, 2007)

More hotties, girls! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I grin really big everytime I see this thread...lol.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah its sure gettin pic heavy

Kevin Federline Britney's Ex I find him handsome actually


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 11, 2007)

YESSS!!! =D


----------



## pamelanov (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the last 12 mths have been a down time for hunks.

I like Matt Damon, but I don't know if he is a 'hunk'


----------



## monniej (Jan 11, 2007)

more hotties!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jan 12, 2007)

David Beckham - soccer player






Raoul Bova - Italian actor (he was the stud in Under The Tuscan Sun)






Freddie Ljungberg - soccer player


----------



## Chaela (Jan 13, 2007)

Good pic of Beckham!


----------



## MrsLT (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow this is my favorite thread ever! I am loving all of the Johnny Depp pics. I scream like a 12 year old girl when I see him on tv! It's so sad.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jan 13, 2007)

CARLOS COY (is my fav)






Mark Ruffalo






Josh Hartnett






Joaquin Pheonix

Jay Hernandez


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 13, 2007)

Ed Harris in the older man way


----------



## Ricci (Jan 19, 2007)

I like this well known Actor since I was 18

Kevin Bacon!!


----------



## Manda (Jan 19, 2007)

Since they're already posted I'll go with Jared Leto, Paul Walker, and Matt Shadows is so hot I love his tats. My fav guy is my bf Steven tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manda (Jan 19, 2007)

Oops forgot the photos of M Shadows:


----------



## MayFan (Jan 20, 2007)

BRIAN MAY!

A lot of people don't agree.. I just don't get why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I just had a dream about him, last night! Was awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Roger Taylor isn't too bad either. (Nowadays they are handsome - back in the 70's and 80's they were hot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry to be so completly cheesy but this guy literally makes me go weak at the knees!

x


----------



## annicken (Jan 20, 2007)

j depp is hot!


----------



## Angie2006 (Jan 20, 2007)

Mark Collier







Shemar Moore









ok...gotta go take a cold shower now


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 20, 2007)

I love it! This thread always makes me so happy when I see it! lol. :marchmellow:


----------



## nehcterg (Jan 20, 2007)

Channing Tatum:











Josh Hartnett:











Shaant Hacikyan:











Steven Strait:


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 21, 2007)

Billy Bob Thornton!











Young Marlon Brando


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 21, 2007)

oh my list could go on for a while so brace yourselves:

my number 1 love *johnny depp*






*dale earnhardt jr.*






*reed sorenson*






*kasey khane*






*the rock*






*randy orton*






*matthew fox*






*wentworth miller*






*josh hartnett*






*chris daughtry*






im sure i missed a few


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 21, 2007)

I really wish I could post a pic of my neighbor on here. 

I have a major crush on Criss Angel right now. I think he is so hot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 21, 2007)

jay [my bf now] was my neighbor. thats how we met. i had been eyeballin him for a yr before we actually talked. and now we have been together for over a yr.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm watching the Mummy and Mummy Returns...hehehe guess who


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 21, 2007)

Clint Eastwood, young AND old! (I'm watching In The Line of Fire right now =D)











John Malkovich is in the movie too, lol


----------



## MayFan (Jan 21, 2007)

Lol, I didn't check before, but now I see Danes are pretty popular in here, lol.

Both Viggo Mortensen (ok, only half Dane) and Mads Mikkelsen.

Go them and I :cowboy:


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok this is going to get me in trouble if my husband goes peeking around my computer, but it is FUN.

My first crush EVER was:

*Magnum P.I. (Tom Selleck!)*






Then somewhere around fifth grade I fell in love with Johnny Depp (it was the way he chewed his gum, I swear!






Then came the whole NKOTB thing and I was massively in love with Donnie Wahlberg. I am feeling all silly and giddy now! Wheee!






Then...hmm...here's my new favorite for the past several years...Michael Weatherly...wowzers...











whew....................

Whew, he has got like the best chiseled jawline EVER. MAN!


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 14, 2007)

My all time favorite, James Hetfield











Sully Erna











Gerard Butler






Max Martini


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 14, 2007)

GOD YES!!!! Possibly the reason why I love NCIS so much lol He is such a spunk.

And now one of my other favourites...for all the soccer/football fans.. I give you.. Christiano Ronaldo
















Yum, no?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 14, 2007)

Jake Gyllenahaal

Wentworth Miller

Colin Farell

Tim McGraw

Kasey Kahne

Jimmie Johnson

Matthew Fox

Josh Hartnett

most of these have been posted, so I am not going to post pics, plus I am too tired, lol


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, I forgot about Criss Angel! Add him to my list too!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Feb 15, 2007)

This man is sexy beyond sexy!! DAYUM!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 16, 2007)

Wentworth Miller

Mathew Fox

they are my fav ..


----------



## Geek (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Lia (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not a fan of peanuts! I prefer a Hershey's box of kisses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 16, 2007)

:12: *my fave men!!*






George Petit (lead singer of Alexisonfire)






Joshie Hartnett






Ryan Gosling






Colin Farrell






David Beckham






Edward Norton


----------



## Chaela (Feb 16, 2007)

Left to right- Marco 'Maus' Biazzi and Marco Coti Zelati the guitarist and bassist of Lacuna Coil respectively


----------



## Geek (Feb 16, 2007)

Come on, smoking nasty cigs cannot be anywhere near "sexy", is it?


----------



## Leony (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL:rotfl:

I don't really have any.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

When its in Colin's mouth, it sure is!!!


----------



## Chaela (Feb 16, 2007)

lol Tony, no smoking doesnt make anyone sexy to me but I think that Marco and Marco are sexy w/ or w/out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Feb 16, 2007)

ROFLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## lollipop (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnny Depp and Arjun, both have somethig misterious (sp).


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

David Williams [ I swear i will track him down and marry him ]






Jamison Covington [ i also plan to marry him ]






John Amerdori [ Yep, also having my hand in marriage]


----------



## magosienne (Mar 1, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :add_wegbrech:

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay he's a hottie !!!

and ditto on Michael Shanks :inlove3::inlove3:

here's mine :

James Spader






well because i have a little fetish for JRock singers, here's Gackt











(he's also my avatar lol )


----------



## msmegz (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm at work so I can't post pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wentworth Miller

Dominic Purcell

(the two reasons my Monday nights are so damn enjoyable!!)


----------



## Kimmers86 (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree! He's so cute! Ya just wanna cuddle him! But 5'6"...I'm almost 5'9" LOL


----------



## Chaela (Mar 2, 2007)

Hugh Dancy


----------



## jewele (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!! I was in a bad mood until I looked at this thread. Nothing better than looking at a bunch hot hunks!!!! If I wasn't at work I would post some pics of mine. Now I know where to go when I'm feeling blue!!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 9, 2007)

Post pictures of who you think was blessed with good genes! *Girls beware, eyes may hurt from staring too hard..*

Attachment 35964

Craig David.. i wuv him

others include Zac Efron, Justin Timberlake, Andre 300 and Robin Thicke


----------

